# L-Tryptophan



## Restless Mind

Has anybody noticed positive results while supplementing with this?


----------



## idonthave_SA

I'm actually trying it, it is day 3 only...
So far, i have no more general anxiety.. seems
to work great.

i'll keep you informed how it works


----------



## Restless Mind

Yeah, it's been a couple weeks since I've been taking it and I have to say my anxiety has greatly reduced. I don't have to go to work a little tipsy or high to socialize. I can actually think for myself and not give a **** about certain things (like what people think of you) to an excess. It feels great!

I'm taking 3 capsules of Source Naturals (supposed to be GREAT quality Tryptophan) 3 times a day.


----------



## polkadot

I'm so excited I didn't know l-tryptophan was back on the market, but after researching I see that it is. I already ordered from source naturals after reading this post. :lol 
Could you please tell me how long you have to take it before it starts working. Thanks and I will keep you posted on the outcome for me. Cross your fingers.
This is my first post ever, but I've been a lurker for awhile.


----------



## Restless Mind

Whoooops. I said I was taking 3 capsules 3x a day... which is NOT true. That would be overdosing. I meant I'm taking 1 capsule 3x a day. I think they come in 500mg capsules, so I'm ingesting 1.5mg a day.


----------



## idonthave_SA

As for general anxiety, L-tryptophan surely help relaxes...

Fist time i took it (1gram), it was in the morning, oh boy! I had
nothing to do that day, so i felt like laying on my bed, oh boy! I slept
almost all the day 
lol
Never experienced a supplement like that, didnt feel zombie either...
5-Htp didnt give me that much relaxing effect...

I'm still taking it (1 week now), but it is hard to evaluate
the effects since i take a benzo at the same time.
I've heard to wait 2 hours at least between taking those 2.


----------



## jakejohnson007

do you build up tolerance to this stuff or does it keep working for awhile? Is it safe long-term?


----------



## Restless Mind

jakejohnson007 said:


> do you build up tolerance to this stuff or does it keep working for awhile? Is it safe long-term?


I assume you don't develop at tolerance to it because if you think about it, do we develop tolerances to eating protein (amino acids)? No. And I think it's safe long-term for that same reason: it's an amino acid; a building block to body. Plus, it gets converted to like niacin if you take more than you need. No harm done in my opinion.


----------



## R4ph4el

Restless Mind said:


> jakejohnson007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> do you build up tolerance to this stuff or does it keep working for awhile? Is it safe long-term?
> 
> 
> 
> I assume you don't develop at tolerance to it because if you think about it, do we develop tolerances to eating protein (amino acids)? No. And I think it's safe long-term for that same reason: it's an amino acid; a building block to body. Plus, it gets converted to like niacin if you take more than you need. No harm done in my opinion.
Click to expand...

actually some research states that you should switch proteinesources now and then because of tolerancebuilding...don't know where I saw it but I'm very sure I read it


----------



## Restless Mind

This stuff still continues to be a life saver for me. Finally, normalcy.


----------



## jakejohnson007

so you notice it kicking in after the first dose?

I'm going to order some now. Does it become more/less effective after the first week? does it make you sleepy?


----------



## Restless Mind

It took like a couple of days or a week for it to kick in (probably because I was deprived of serotinin). Now as soon as I take it, I'm relaxed and in a good mood. 

It can make you a little sleepy, but nothing strong.


----------



## sandman32

So is the general consensus that Trytophan is better that 5htp? I currently take 5htp and its ok but if tryptophan is better I think I'll switch. I found 100gm for 15 bucks here http://www.easycart.net/BeyondACenturyI ... e_M-Z.html


----------



## idonthave_SA

I'm asking the same,....

I read that l-tryptophan is used in many other functions, therefore 5-htp is better, because it is all used for the right function (improving mood, decreasing anxiety...)

Should we increase 5-htp dosage?


----------



## Restless Mind

idonthave_SA said:


> I'm asking the same,....
> 
> I read that l-tryptophan is used in many other functions, therefore 5-htp is better, because it is all used for the right function (improving mood, decreasing anxiety...)
> 
> Should we increase 5-htp dosage?


No. Here's why:

I was reading the information Wikipedia has about 5-HTP, and one claim they made was "it can cross the blood-brain barrier more easily than L-tryptophan... Some doctors suggest that 5-HTP be administered with a peripheral decarboxylase inhibitor such as carbidopa in order to prevent elevated levels of serotonin in the bloodstream (and their side effects, which include emesis and potentially fibrosis of the heart)... *If 5-HTP is converted into serotonin before crossing the blood brain barrier, then a blood overload of this drug can cause serious health problems.*"

Orginally, I thought I could lower my dosage of L-Tryptophan and use 5-HTP in conjunction, but I certainly don't want to develop Serotonin Syndrome. And after researching a bit more on 5-HTP, I've concluded that the potential dangers of 5-HTP outweigh any possible benefits.

sandman - Get the Source Naturals 500mg one. 100mg won't do anything. http://www.vitacost.com/SourceNaturalsLTryptophan


----------



## idonthave_SA

thanks very much Restless for this pertinent information

But why then 5-htp doesnt seem to have effects on me, while l-tryptophan relaxes me so much?
Anyone has an idea?


----------



## Restless Mind

idonthave_SA said:


> thanks very much Restless for this pertinent information
> 
> But why then 5-htp doesnt seem to have effects on me, while l-tryptophan relaxes me so much?
> Anyone has an idea?


Your body just might not convert 5-HTP into serotonin effectively. Plus, tryptophan is also a precursor to melatonin, and that makes you wanna ZzzzzzzZzZzzZZzzzz.


----------



## sandman32

Restless, check this link again, its 100 *grams*
http://www.easycart.net/BeyondACenturyI ... e_M-Z.html

This is a better deal than the source naturals product. That is of course if you don't mind the taste of powders or can put it into capsules.


----------



## Bucs623

5-htp helped me for a few days, but it only pinpoints 1 of the neurotransmitters, that being serotonin. I think low doses of 5-htp with another neurotransmitter booster might help more.


----------



## jasonz

any update?
serotoin, dopamine and ach 
our main 3 receptors in our brain?


----------



## AdamCanada

do you need a perscription for this stuff in Canada?


----------



## idonthave_SA

> do you need a perscription for this stuff in Canada?


nope, but i found only 1 place where to buy it....
it is on http://www.aviva.ca


----------



## AdamCanada

*5htp*

yea, i just tried to find it at the drug store but it wasn't there.

ill probably try and buy it off of the internet

I bought some 5-htp though, just to try it out. I also just read a side affect is a decreased libido though. :afr

edit: btw does it take a few days for 5-htp to do anything.


----------



## Panic Prone

i'm going to start taking 2.0 grams before bed and see how things go for the next couple days..


----------



## Panic Prone

Could not sleep last night at all! It gave me a lot of energy. I did a little research and it says if your low in serotonin it may do this for a little while and take it earlier in the day to let your body adjust. Overall today I feel different, not necessarly better though. Can't really put my finger on it. Ohh and I had a really freaky dream that my dad had a stroke and died in my arms. Not too pleasant.


----------



## mgb_apparitions

I got some L-Tryptophan about a month ago and this stuff really seems to work. I have tried just about every over-the-counter supplement reported to help anxiety and the only other one I found to work was 5-HTP. However, I am not sure if it was placebo or I justed adjusted to it but 5-HTP seemed to stop working after about 2 weeks. The only medication I have tried is Xanax and that works great but I would like to avoid prescription medications.

The L-Tryptophan effect though is very different from Xanax. It makes you feel very calm and even tempered. It also seems to improve your mood a lot. I can honestly say I haven't felt down at all since I have been taking it. Xanax on the other hand seems to give you a drunk/euphoric type of effect. 

I think Xanax is probably better for those very stressful moments such as giving a presentation but L-Tryptophan is good for just feeling calm and not stressed out on a daily basis.


----------



## Greentops

Thread resurrection time!

How are you lot getting on with this? I took my first one (500mg), and it kicked in quite soon (within 20 mins). I feel kinda relaxed, and there's a very light euphoric feeling.

I hope there's no real tolerance issues.

When taking this, you shouldn't take it with caffeine or any protein (meat), as it competes with the drug (see: The Diet Cure, Julie Ross).


----------



## wrongguy

Really good reviews for this stuff. Could it be an otc that actually works? I just ordered some. I'll get it Monday and report.


----------

